# Almondsbury Aquatic Centre



## molegolledge (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone been to Almondsbury Garden Centre, they have a big aquatic place and a good reptile section with all the dry goods you should need, i would say probably the best selection in bristol i have seen, defo worth a look if passing by.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Where in almonsbury is this mate?

Edit: also what's the prices like?


----------



## kye13 (Jul 25, 2011)

prices r good,my brother-in-law sold em some carpet pythons so there always looking to buy in stock,best looking reps in bristol,clean,well kept,nice condition,good for live food and frozen,even the acc's r a good price and no am not on commission :whistling2:


----------



## molegolledge (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes prices are very good, i get everything i need there for all my reptiles,
this is their address

Almondsbury Garden Centre
Over Lane
Almondsbury
Bristol
BS32 4BP


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Just been to here and was a little dissapointed, there frozen food sizes all seem to be out by a size. Large rats were medium at best and their large mice were very small and thy didn't have rats in other sizes for me to try a different size. 

Apart from that they have a nice selection of animals the usual corns, kings, bearded dragons and some you don't always see in shops such as anoles, poison arrow frogs, crestie morphs, a young Bosc and a few different types of tortoise. Their animals prices varied some were expected and some suprising bearded dragons £35 as expected but a young BRB was £280 and the frogs were £60 and up which I thought was quite expensive.

They had a massive range of equipment (some I never even knew existed which was priced as expected and all their live food was alive and only £2 a tub. 

Staff were hard to find but there was quite a few people in the shop and the staff were stretched between reps and aquatics so was understandable. Didn't really question them as they helped me with frozen which is kept out the back even though I didn't buy as rodetns were too small staff were friendly and polite

Hope this helps other people


----------



## AlmondsburyReptiles (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to say thanks for the feed back, we follow this site and will take on board the comments.
Sorry to hear that the frozen foods were smaller than expected, we purchase them for a large wholesaler. we will make thougher enquires in to sizes.
We do aim to provide to best pricing that we can, along with a diverse range of live stock. Something for eveyones taste and hopfully wallet. 
We are always on the look out for local breeders, we been lucky to find a great local breeder of Rankins dragons and Leopard geckos. 
If we don't have an item in store, let us know and we will try and get hold of it.
Cheers


----------

